
Globalized capitalism explained through bananas [video] - neom
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WBlqDeHiXI
======
molteanu
That was a very promising documentary. I did watch ~10 minutes of it
yesterday. Now it seems it's not available anymore, not on youtube nor on dw.
Do you happen to have found another source for it?

Edit: found it:
[https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6mgu8q](https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6mgu8q)

